# How to get the smell of poop out of fur



## readerchick87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Pepper never rolls in poop, but less than an hour ago she came inside and the "mud" all over her ear was not mud. It has been cleaned with dog ear wipes, feminine wipes, and baby wipes. And the stench lingers. Do we have to bath her to make it go away? She hates bathes, but we'd be perfectly willing to give her another bath this week. I would prefer a more area specific cleaning method.


----------



## Filnyyena (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, a bath would work.

My aunt's dog is notorious for rubbing in bird poo. You can just take her out back with the hose and some dog or baby shampoo and just have someone hold her..Beware of shaking..

Edit:
Just scrub the main body and areas where the poo was.

The reason it still stinks is because the poo/stench gets IN the fur. So you need to rub against the fur (tail to head) and just scrub really hard-core..Not rough, but ALL over in many ways. Takes 3 baths for my aunt's dog.


----------



## readerchick87 (Oct 23, 2008)

*sigh* None of us will enjoy her getting another bath, but it will be worth it. So much for a quick fix . *drags pepper into the shower*

We showered her, and were shocked that she walked right into the shower herself. She had to be carried into the bathroom though. Hopefully this means that she is more okay with bathtime now.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

http://www.shopwiki.com/detail/d=QuikClean_Waterless_Shampoo_(32_oz)_by_Fort_Dodge/jumpToFirst=t/

We use this at the clinic when animals cannot be bathed. It's a really great product if you need a quick clean up.


----------



## readerchick87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Just the one shower seemed to work, but the smell is somewhat stuck in my nose. And I had almost forgotten about waterless shampoos!
 Recently we had to get vomit off of her too, and yes smelly gunk sticks deep in the fur. (Oh and she got the vomit on her because daddy got sick and she just HAD to see what was going on).


----------



## Filnyyena (Jul 24, 2008)

I just blow my nose in water that I cup in my hand. If that doesn't work, I make some tea and just hold my nose over it for the duration of the tea ;p Or incense!

Glad it got the smell out


----------

